# PDF in HTML einbetten mit iFrame



## kloakenratte (4. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein PDF in eine HTML Seite einbinden und habe dies unter anderem mit einem iFrame versucht. Das ganze funktioniert zwar, aber das PDF wird jedes Mal in einem extra Window aufgemacht und nicht direkt im iFrame. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte.

<IFRAME target="nonXMLBody" name="nonXMLBody" id="nonXMLBody" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="700" src="MeinPDF.pdf"/>

Ich habe das Einbetten des PDFs auch mit folgendem Code versucht, allerdings wäre dazu ein Plugin erforderlich und deshalb tendiere ich zum iFrame.

<embed src="MeinPDF.pdf" width="100%" height="700" href="MeinPDF.pdf"/>

<object type="application/pdf" data="MeinPDF.pdf" width="100%" height="700"><a href="MeinPDF.pdf">Link for pdf</a></object>


----------



## Frezl (4. März 2011)

Ohne mich genauer mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben, würde ich sagen, dass es hauptsächlich vom PDF-Reader des Users und den Einstellungen darin abhängt, wie ein PDF angezeigt/geöffnet wird. Es benutzen nicht alle das Adobe-PDF-Plugin für ihren Browser und die Standardeinstellungen variieren sicher zwischen den Betriebssystemen und Programmversionen.

Ob es überhaupt möglich ist, ein PDF in einen iFrame einzubinden (noch dazu ohne Plugin), kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## SpiceLab (4. März 2011)

Schau mal hier: Verschiedene pdf-Dokumente im selben iframe aufrufen



kloakenratte hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte ein PDF in eine HTML Seite einbinden und habe dies unter anderem mit einem iFrame versucht. Das ganze funktioniert zwar, aber das PDF wird jedes Mal in einem extra Window aufgemacht und nicht direkt im iFrame. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte.


Vermutlich ist für das Verweisziel der iFrame nicht als Zielfenster benannt.


```
<a href="..." target="nonXMLBody">...</a>
```

Im iFrame selbst ist dein gesetztes target-Attribut nämlich nutzlos ;-)


----------



## kloakenratte (4. März 2011)

Das mit target hab ich auch bereits versucht. Hat nichts geholfen.
Lieber Frezl, es ist möglich, da ich es bereits auf einer Seite gesehen habe, kann aber leider den Quelltext nicht einsehen. Und ich habe eben kein Plugin installiert, deshalb mein Versuch mit iFrame.


----------



## Frezl (4. März 2011)

Meinst du mit Plugin das PDF-Reader-Plugin, oder ein spezielles zusätzliches, um PDFs in iFrames anzuzeigen? Dass es ganz ohne PDF-Reader-Plugin gehen soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## threadi (4. März 2011)

Zeig einen Link zu dieser Seite wo Du das schonmal gesehen hast. An den Quellcode kommt man immer ran.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. März 2011)

kloakenratte hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Einbetten des PDFs auch mit folgendem Code versucht, allerdings wäre dazu ein Plugin erforderlich und deshalb tendiere ich zum iFrame.


Ohne "Adobe Acrobat"-Plugin wird der Browser das PDF-Doc ebenso wenig im iFrame laden.


----------



## Frezl (6. März 2011)

@ Spicelab: Es muss nicht zwingend das Acrobat-Plugin sein. Es gibt auch andere Reader, die ein Browser-Plugin mitliefern (z. B. Foxit). Aber grundsätzlich hast du Recht: Ohne Reader-Plugin, kein PDF im Browser.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. März 2011)

Frezl hat gesagt.:


> @ Spicelab: Es muss nicht zwingend das Acrobat-Plugin sein.


Hab ich die "zwingende Installation" dieses (namhaften, populären) Browser-Plugins hier in den Mund genommen, geschweige denn  über meine Lippen kommen lassen? :suspekt:

Du liest da wohl zwischen Zeilen, wo doch überhaupt nix geschrieben steht


----------



## Crunchip (8. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich würde dir vorschlagen das ganze einfach mit http://www.issuu.com zu machen damit kannste dann die pdf datei in deiner seite einbinden und hast noch ein paar schöne funtionen zusätzlich dabei. anschauen kannst du dir das unter http://www.heroldonline.net 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## threadi (9. März 2011)

Sowas gibts auch auf deutsch, siehe http://www.pdflash.de.


----------



## Crunchip (9. März 2011)

Ok in deutsch kannte ich es noch nicht aber gut zu wissen das es sowas auch gibt. aber englisch sollte ja für die meisten keine probleme darstellen finde ich  .
Aber trotzdem danke


----------

